# Portable digital back for Hassy 500 c/m



## elrafo (Mar 11, 2012)

Hey All,

I own a Hasselblad 500 c/m and now would like to find a portable digital back solution (with no wires or sync cables hanging around...). Is that possible on an old V serie ?

I know the P20 Phaseone works with batteries and CF cards if I am not mistaken... Not sure about the Kodak!

would you have any advice on this case ?


cheers!


----------



## gsgary (Mar 12, 2012)

elrafo said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I own a Hasselblad 500 c/m and now would like to find a portable digital back solution (with no wires or sync cables hanging around...). Is that possible on an old V serie ?
> 
> ...




Phase one is really neat as is leaf but Kodak


----------



## elrafo (Mar 12, 2012)

oh my god thanks! I am never getting this kodak


----------



## davisphotos (Mar 13, 2012)

I have an acquaintance who shoots with a PhaseOne H25 on a 501CM, it creates great images, but must be tethered to shoot. The P20 and P25 are completely contained. Now the trick is finding one to buy, a quick web search didn't reveal any places selling them, although Capture Integration might be able to help you out.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd be tempted to either look for used H2/3D's or Mamiya 645AFD's instead of adapting a back onto a square format camera. Than again, The Mamiya's are mostly plastic and the Hasselblads are just.. weird. Anyone here who's used one knows what I mean.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 14, 2012)

Ever heard of the phrase "hassle-blad"? Is it the only camera to have multiple variations of its own UN-JAMMING TOOL??? Their users love them,and hate to hear anybody criticize the marque, but the old 500 C and C/M bodies and magazines were built using the "olde, European idea" of a camera that needed to be serviced regularly by a camera mechanic. The Japanese figured out ways to build a more-reliable camera using self-lubricating materials, and which was NOT dependent upon grease and timing gears and such, which is why Bronicas and Mamiyas were so,so popular--they didn't get all out of whack every 10 months....they just WORKED.Without CLA's, and without the film magazines getting out of whack.

Hasselblad un-jamming tool

http://fotodiox.com/e/Other Camera Accessories/Other Accessories/Hassy Tool Instructions.pdf

Camera Key: How to Un-Jam Your Hasselblad Shutter&#8230; Safely *&bull;* Visual Departures

How to Un-jam the Hasselblad | eHow.com


----------



## elrafo (Mar 14, 2012)

I own a 5DMarkii and had more trouble with it  My hasseblad is 30 Years old and was never serviced (not by me in that case) and works like an old rolls Royce 

I have a technical question for you guys! is the V96 C (Hassy Digital back 16mp) working like the P20+ V mount on the 500 cm or do you need wire sync cables ? Like... the Kodak ??

thanks!


----------



## Helen B (Mar 14, 2012)

You need a sync cable with the P20+ on a 500 C/M don't you?


----------

